# Providence PD take home cars TV story



## Guest

http://www.abc6.com/news/youpaidforit/18475499.html

http://www.abc6.com/news/18488484.html

Two part story by WLNE Ch 6 on take home vehicles


----------



## Mitpo62

We had take homes in Fla. A great benny! Too bad more agencies around here don't follow suit.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Kudos to the Chief for telling the reporter that he doesn't care where his guys live and that he trusts his troops. I used to have a take home cruiser but then folks started whining about those of us living outside the city taking our cars home so about half of us no longer have this perq. Just means they end up paying me more when I get called out 'cause my time on the clock starts when I get the call. They can pay me to load up my cruiser & get dressed - whatever!


----------



## Guest

Mitpo62 said:


> We had take homes in Fla. A great benny! Too bad more agencies around here don't follow suit.


No thanks....my neighbors know what I do, but I don't need the marked billboard in front of my house to let everyone else know.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> No thanks....my neighbors know what I do, but I don't need the marked billboard in front of my house to let everyone else know.


Did you guys even watch the story? They're mostly admin and staff Lts that drive unmarked cars, jacking up the fuel bill. Some even live out of state, but the Chief supports the program. Don't go on your "I don't want a car in my driveway" tirade, when there's plenty of admin flaming to go around for this story .


----------



## HELPMe

Every chief and deputy chief have a take home car, I dont see what the big deal is. The Major who lives in CT needs to get his ass closer to the state but other then that if you reside in RI I dont see a problem with it. This clown reporter with his wanna be cowboy hat can eat sh!t. Its a perk for the job, you can never pay a cop enough to deal with all the BS at least let them take a cruiser. No one argues with the staties. Some loser reporter executive must have gotten his beans busted to make this a story.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Did you guys even watch the story? They're mostly admin and staff Lts that drive unmarked cars, jacking up the fuel bill. Some even live out of state, but the Chief supports the program. Don't go on your "I don't want a car in my driveway" tirade, when there's plenty of admin flaming to go around for this story .


I was responding to Mitpo62 who was talking about Florida, where take-home marked cruisers are common. And what tirade? I just like to leave my work at work.


----------



## Guest

One would assume they were working on this story for the May sweeps for quite sometime. I am sure the followed the guys on their off time just waiting to catch them driving their cars on a weekend or using it to pick up their dry cleaning and the best they could do was a video of one guy making a stop on his way home. 

Maybe the guy who lives in an other state should have to kick in for gas but Rhode Island is such a small state how far can the other guys live from Providence?


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> I just like to leave my work at work.


Well...the amount of posts here, your union blog, and your youtube videos would suggest otherwise


----------



## Pacman

SinePari said:


> Well...the amount of posts here, your union blog, and your youtube videos would suggest otherwise


And I find it hard to believe that you have 1,400 posts and I can't remember any of them. But, based on the two in this post, you come off as an ass.


----------



## csauce777

masscopguy said:


> I am sure the followed the guys on their off time just waiting to catch them driving their cars on a weekend or using it to pick up their dry cleaning and the best they could do was a video of one guy making a stop on his way home.


In Maryland, at least one department I personally know of, issues marked take home cars that are completely authorized for personal, off duty use, so long as you remain in the county. That includes picking up dry cleaning, going to the grocery store, taking your kids to school, and anything in between. The only requirement is that off duty officers in their cruisers must have their gun, portable and baton in their vehicle. Interestingly, this particular department intentionally does not install cages in the cruisers so that it is more comfortable for personal use. Prisoners are transported in the front seat, unless they are violent and then they are put into a fleet "caged" car. Believe it or not, their union (IBPO) fought to get cars with no cages, not the other way around. Still weird in my opinion. I wouldnt want to drive around with my kid in the backseat in a marked car.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Well...the amount of posts here, your union blog, and your youtube videos would suggest otherwise


That's fun, not work.


----------

